# How do installers move stove?



## CarbonNeutral (Sep 7, 2009)

I will need to move my new Oslo about 30 ft across wood floors and slate tile. How do installers move a 450lb stove considering there are some turn to make so I don't think a pallet truck would work?

Thanks.


----------



## stejus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hard wood and slate floors make it easy.  Here's how my sweep moved it from the garage into the family. room.  He used a thick movers blanket folded in half to give it nice padding and slid it across the floor.  Make sure you sweep the floor good because you don't want anything like sand or a pebble under the blanket.


----------



## branchburner (Sep 7, 2009)

If not a mover's blanket, make sure what you use is thick enough - double check when you start that the legs aren't pressing enough to mark the floor. Been there, done that.


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 7, 2009)

Muscle


----------



## newstove (Sep 7, 2009)

My installer had a really cool track based dolly.

It had an electric motor on it, with a winch and the base moved up and down, and worked just like a two-wheeler, but it was on electric tracks or could free-wheel.  It also had a second set of wheels so when they leaned it back it could free stand at an angle.

They used it to climb right up the stairs on it's own with the tracks.

Then, when they went to place the stove in the fireplace, which is raised about 12", they just positioned the stove in front of the fireplace, raised the base, and rolled it forward and put it in place.

It was the coolest little contraption I've seen in quite a while - must have been custom built just for this purpose.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2009)

You would be amazed at how agile a pallet jack is in getting a stove around corners in tight places. I have moved three stoves in and out of this house and up onto my raised hearth by myself with one and it was a piece of cake. One weighted 650 pounds and the other two 450. All through the front door of closed floor plan center hall colonial all the way back to the family room.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 7, 2009)

We use an appliance hand-truck. The type with wrap-around straps...
One guy steers the hand-truck, the other guides the unit.
When we get it near its final position,  we set it on some cardboard scraps & tweak it to get it lined up with the flue.
When it's in its final position we tilt it to remove the cardboard...


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 7, 2009)

While all good options, they have those hand trucks at Lowes that have the extra 2 wheels on the back so you can also tip it back and it will be on 4 wheels - the two main wheels and the other two which enable steering it along.  It probably only sits 10 inches off the ground like that so easy to move a stove on and off.

Depending on hearth height and all that, setting the stove down can be very easy.  With my 2 stoves, I have either rolled or slid them on to the hearth with 1" PVC or slid it on some scrap laminated wood.

A few items that make it all easier:

- strap to secure stove to hand truck.
- assistant for all things...
- pry bar 
- scrap pieces of 2x4 and plywood
- 1" PVC pipe cut into small lengths


Last time out, I raised my Olympic one side at a time and braced it with wood underneath til I got it high enough to attach the legs - and then pried it up one end at a time and removed the wood it was sitting on.

Pretty simple really with some extra muscle, planning and some misc scrap...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2009)

I have used these to move one also. They are great.

http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/28-453-furniture-glides/round-furniture-sliders-629461.aspx


----------



## wellbuilt home (Sep 7, 2009)

For a 450lb stove its easier and faster to just lift it and carry it in , and drop it in place .  I don't like to move it across HW flooring or tile .
  Moving a stove  on a blanket works OK for a smaller stoves  but for the big stuff we make a ply wood path thru the house and roll a refrigerator dolly with straps. 
  I moved my Equinox with a skid steer and forks and placed it on my back  porch,   but the  2" lift  thru the door and the 25' across  the stone floor was a work out. 
      Ive moved  8 stoves  in and out of my house in the last 25 years . I hope  this is my last stove . John


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 7, 2009)

I've seen movers use straps with loops on the ends that they could slip their wrists through.  Two people with two of those straps sliding the load on a moving blanket can move a lot of weight.

They also have platform dollies with lots of swivel wheel casters to distribute the weight.


----------



## begreen (Sep 7, 2009)

Our Castine was just carried to it's spot. I ratchet-strapped the T6 to a heavy duty hand cart. The big boy rolled right in.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 7, 2009)

I've seen things (in workplaces) that are just teflon-coated things that you
put under something heavy, and it'll just slide across many floors.

A platform jack, like auto mechanics use, can be helpful - if you happen
to have access to one.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Sep 7, 2009)

All great information - As I will have to move the stove for cleaning anyway, maybe I should try and design a wheeled thing now. My biggest worry is my honed slate hearth as I feel the honing process may mean that there are cleavage lines closer to the surface than if if was a natural split. That said, having just laid it, it does look fantastic


----------



## pen (Sep 7, 2009)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> All great information - As I will have to move the stove for cleaning anyway, maybe I should try and design a wheeled thing now. My biggest worry is my honed slate hearth as I feel the honing process may mean that there are cleavage lines closer to the surface than if if was a natural split. That said, having just laid it, it does look fantastic



I am sure it does look great.  Many things with cleavage near the top do!  Maybe you could make a dolly for it using small pneumatic wheels?  My stove weighs 450 lbs and I am amazed at how easy it is getting one or the other side up.  Now the whole thing off the ground is another matter!  For my install (in my basement) it is easy to move around by bringing in my floor jack from the garage, lifting a bit, do a little balancing, and move it around.  I've also had good luck w/ a furniture mover as others suggested.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2009)

The furniture sliders in the link I posted are perfect for moving it out and back in without damaging that slate.


----------



## Bubbavh (Sep 8, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The furniture sliders in the link I posted are perfect for moving it out and back in without damaging that slate.



While they work great for slate... those sliders really scratched up some of my wood floors even after cleaning them really well.  They pick up dirt along the way and the dirt scratches the finish.

try these with some plywood on top of cardboard on top of the flooring.  Cheap and safe.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38970


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

most of the pros use a escalera...  http://www.escalerausa.com/moving/woodstove.htm


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2009)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> most of the pros use a escalera...  http://www.escalerausa.com/moving/woodstove.htm



Those things are slick. I came across one at a bankruptcy auction and waited all day for them to get around to it. Unfortunately somebody with deep pockets waited too and pistol whipped me with their checkbook.


----------



## newstove (Sep 8, 2009)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> most of the pros use a escalera...  http://www.escalerausa.com/moving/woodstove.htm



That's it.  That looks exactly like what my installer had. His was all decked out with all the optional stuff too. Cool as heck. ;-)


----------



## mellow (Sep 8, 2009)

First time I saw an escalera was just a few weeks ago, our copier guy had one, he could install huge copiers all on his own.  Pretty cool device, he said his stripped down model was around 2k, ouch!


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 8, 2009)

We have one of those escalera things. Maybe a different brand but same type of thing. Installers wont use it. Takes too damned long to mess around with it. They just uncrate the stove and carry it into the house themselves.


----------



## toonjie (Sep 8, 2009)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> most of the pros use a escalera...  http://www.escalerausa.com/moving/woodstove.htm



That's what my installer used.  It was cool, it has a separate motor on it that climbs the stairs and one that can lift the stove.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Sep 9, 2009)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> most of the pros use a escalera...  http://www.escalerausa.com/moving/woodstove.htm







Stay thirsty, my friends.
Burn only well seasoned wood,
use a motorized hand truck to move stoves safely.

And don't play with matches.
Wait. This is a wood burners' forum. Never mind. ;-P

=     =     =     =     =

Seriously, nice stove mover! 

And I love your avatar!


----------



## SteveKG (Sep 9, 2009)

I did a kitchen range by myself by rolling it on two ft. sections of steel pipe I had lying around. Thin plywood down first to protect the floor, rolled the stove forward very slowly, retrieving the pipe from the back end and repositioning it in front, etc. And the plywood pieces. I initially got the stove up on the pipe with a long pry bar. Turning a corner, just more of the same, scoot it about a bit and reposition the pipe sections as I went. The process let me use what I had around the homestead without trying to find and rent something better. Worked great.


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a little story for you:  Someone I know worked in the heating/air conditioning field (commercial).  Our friend was nearing retirement age and the boss was attempting to have him teach many of the little 'tricks of the trade' every day at work.  Anyway, one day they had a big job and hired a crane to land a huge air conditioning unit on the roof of a building.  Problem:  The crane did not have enough extension to place the unit exactly where it was needed but the crane set the unit as close as possible.  While the boss on the job was ranting and raving that someone really messed up, our friend calmly went around the job site gathering up sections of plumbing pipe.  Our graying, old friend instructed the newbie construction workers on how to place the pipes under the unit, roll it, replace pipes, etc.  One of the newbie guys asked "How'd you know to do that?" to which our old friend replied "Well, that's the same way the Egyptians built the pyramids" to which the newbie construction worker replied with complete innocence "Gosh!  You worked on the pyramids???" 

Shari


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 30, 2009)

To provide closure to this thread, and to give advice which I found useful as I got my stove in (thanks for all the help in this thread), here's what transpired. I used the dolly wheels below from harborfreight. I bought them because the corner design meant I could jack up a side of the Oslo and place two sets of wheels, lower then do the other side. Also I figured the three rubber wheels would help spread the load when moving over the wood and slate floors. 

I used them on the pallet the jotul comes on to get the pallet in the house (trailer backed up, and ramps up one step), removed doors. etc. lifted it off the pallet with a friend (Grrrr), while another friend placed the wheels on each corner. It then wheeled really easily around the lounge with just one person pushing.

It then sat in place for 3 weeks while I got the liner and everything ready. When it came for final positioning, there was no problem on the slate with the wheels, EXCEPT for the fact that during the weeks the stove was sat there, oil from the bearings had pooled on the bottom of the wheels so I got some oil strains on the slate. Luckily with washing (and now the heat from the stove, they have gone pretty much). When the weight came off the corner dollies, I actually lost some bearings out of the races - while they may be rated for the weight, they couldn't take the weeks of sitting clearly.....

I used a jack to lift the front, remove the wheels, and place furniture sliders under, same for the back. A few pushes around got the stove and pipe aligned - jack again to remove the sliders - done.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought a pair of Forearm Forklifts. (The 'As Seen On TV' item)
http://www.amazon.com/Above-All-L74995CN-Forearm-Forklift/dp/B00005TPUZ

I bought them originally why I got my Simplicity tractor/mower stuck in some mud. The ground was to soft to bring in my truck so I gave them a try. They worked, and then when I bought a second stove I used them again. It made it easy enough where my wife was able to lift the stove.

I got mine at target.


----------



## littlesmokey (Oct 30, 2009)

Similar to the escalara is a devise used by locksmiths to move safes. It clamps on two sides, not just one so the stove would remain vertical. It cranks up with forks to lift the load and can be used to lift a unit into a pickup  if it's on a flat plate underneath. It has large no mark swivel wheels and if put on the right side of the stove will fit through a doorway as wide as the stove. The vending machine industry has a version of the same thing and the commercial appliance industry. You wouldn't want to buy one for a single stove, but you may be able to rent one at a contractors rental yard.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 30, 2009)

toonjie said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what we use.  Also has a big wheel attachment for going over rough terrain and for going over wood floors without digging in.  I have been using Escaleras for 20+ years.  I love em.


----------



## hardcore (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of time/expense figuring out what to do when you could have just got 4 guys, picked it up and carried it.

I Just moved mine up 7 stairs and 30' to my new hearth.  Took about 2 minutes with 4 guys and it was free.

I'm glad it worked out for ya though.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 30, 2009)

I moved my old and new stoves, both 400lb or so, quite easily by myself
with a high quality hand truck.   The kind that has forks coming out 18" or so.
I am 170lb or so.

The REAL question is, how am I going to lift the BK off the shipping pallet onto
the floor ... One or more buddies, I guess.   One cool trick when you have to
dead lift the thing like that, is to loop ropes underneath the thing, so you don't
have to bend over to lift it.   You can grab the rope ends at whatever height
feels best, and lift with your legs (stronger, and better for you back).


----------



## Rich L (Oct 30, 2009)

Franks said:
			
		

> toonjie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey Franks,how do you use one when you have to tilt back a 500-700 lb stove for a stair climb.Once you tilt the escalera backwards the weight has to be held by the operator and few are able to hold that much weight.The 1200 lb capacity of the escalera can't be tilted back and held by two average men let alone one.Is there some technique that I'm missing when climbing steps with very heavy stoves/loads ?


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 30, 2009)

Hardcore said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of time/expense figuring out what to do when you could have just got 4 guys, picked it up and carried it.
> 
> I Just moved mine up 7 stairs and 30' to my new hearth.  Took about 2 minutes with 4 guys and it was free.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for ya though.



Yeah, but I have the white enamel - weighs a lot more  


Yep, could have done, but my closest friends have back issues - I also like to do things on my own schedule. Mostly this was done because I thought I was going to have to move the stove every season to sweep.


----------



## CSCPeter (Oct 30, 2009)

I barely ever use the escalera, I use a big wheeled hand truck that we got from tractor supply, sooo much easier than anything else.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tools/...es/milwaukee-the-boss-hoss-hand-truck-3893949


----------



## keydiver (Oct 31, 2009)

2 companies to check with.  1) Safe companies who deliver and install safes, that weigh a lot more than your wood stove..  2) Vending machine companies.


----------



## 53flyer (Oct 31, 2009)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> try these with some plywood on top of cardboard on top of the flooring.  Cheap and safe.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38970



That's what I was planning on doing using to get an insert to the front of the fireplace.  The problem is what's the easiest way after that?  I plan on using some scrap wood across 2 mover’s dollies so that the stove bottom is approx 11in off the ground (the height of my hearth).  

After that I'm not sure what the best method is because the hearth is made from stone that while basically level (from end to end of the hearth) it still has high/low spots of as much as 1in so it's not a perfectly flat surface.  I know 2 people will be able to lift it up but you loose leverage as soon as the insert starts going into the fireplace opening and I believe it would be impossible (or extremely-difficult) to keep it lifted off the fireplace floor while shoving it all the way in 18-20 inches at which point only 2-4in of the insert would be outside the fireplace opening.  Do most people just shove it in by force?  Will that hurt the fireplace (or insert) base?  Not having done this before I'll probably look back and say "what was I worried about" after it's all over but before hand I'm having a lot of scenarios going through my mind.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 2, 2009)

Hardcore said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of time/expense figuring out what to do when you could have just got 4 guys, picked it up and carried it.
> 
> I Just moved mine up 7 stairs and 30' to my new hearth.  Took about 2 minutes with 4 guys and it was free.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for ya though.



I did something similar . . . had a few good friends and family members help out . . . it did cost me some though as I bought them a beer afterward.


----------

